# Specialized Big Hit comp as trailbike?



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

Am I on crack to consider this? It'll be used for aggressive trailriding, no stunts or downhilling (already have a bike for that). It would be one of the older Comps (pre 2004) with the semi lighter DJII on the front. Probably keep it all stock, aside from probably a better rear hub. Does anyone think it would be possible to put an air shock on the rear end? If you have any experience, please share.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

MD Bullit said:


> Am I on crack to consider this? It'll be used for aggressive trailriding, no stunts or downhilling (already have a bike for that). It would be one of the older Comps (pre 2004) with the semi lighter DJII on the front. Probably keep it all stock, aside from probably a better rear hub. Does anyone think it would be possible to put an air shock on the rear end? If you have any experience, please share.


why dont you just get a XC rig? maybe you would like the transition preston FR...


----------



## zRockstar (Jan 28, 2005)

That is why Specialized made the Enduro.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*One issue with Big Hits...*



MD Bullit said:


> Am I on crack to consider this? It'll be used for aggressive trailriding, no stunts or downhilling (already have a bike for that). It would be one of the older Comps (pre 2004) with the semi lighter DJII on the front. Probably keep it all stock, aside from probably a better rear hub. Does anyone think it would be possible to put an air shock on the rear end? If you have any experience, please share.


Is weight. It's a great design, but when built into a freeride capable setup it has to have a lot of material in key places to be reliable and not flex. The Horst link is another pivot between the axle and main pivot which requires a lot of beefy material to keep rigid and combat flex. Bikes that have a pivot above the axle still allow those designs to have a solid connection from the axle to the main frame pivot, usually requiring less material to maintain rigidity. Then on a Big Hit you throw in some more pivots at the shock and shock link which adds more beefy pieces.

The Big Hit is a pretty impressive bike, but the frame and shock weight alone put it in a category that is pretty well limited to FR/DH. Some folks who have posted DH/FR bikes converted into aggressive trail bikes usually used simple single pivot bikes...Bullit, Gemini, and others. Most linkage bikes designed for DH/FR have more beef/weight designed into them to maintain stiffness and control flex. I currently have a 6" front/6.5" rear travel Bullit weighing in at 32.8lbs. as an aggressive trail bike, and it's no glass slipper for its intended use.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

24 inch wheels are harder to pedal


----------



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

Umm, it makes an ok trail bike...used mine alot on uphills when I had it...24" wheels spin when your going up hills easier which kinda sucks, and also a DJIII is the worst thing you can put on a trail bike...Get a Pike or something that absorbs jittery trails and not big hits.


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

Get something designed for trail riding, not a BH. You can trail ride with just about any big bike if you're willing to work hard enough, and BHs do OK as long as you've got strong legs and lungs, but you don't need another big bike since you already have one. Slack angles aren't ideal for trail riding, and the 24" rear wheel isn't going to help you keep up with your buddies. You will be much happier if you get a bike designed for the type of trail riding you intend to do, rather than a bike that is like a watered down version of whatever you have. (If you were asking if you could trail ride with a BH, since it would be your only bike, affordable, and also used for DH/FR, I would say go for it. )


----------



## yoonior (Jan 26, 2004)

*older BHits were not such heavy...*



MD Bullit said:


> Am I on crack to consider this? It'll be used for aggressive trailriding, no stunts or downhilling (already have a bike for that). It would be one of the older Comps (pre 2004) with the semi lighter DJII on the front. Probably keep it all stock, aside from probably a better rear hub. Does anyone think it would be possible to put an air shock on the rear end? If you have any experience, please share.


I wouldn't completely agree with all of you.
Older Bighits Comp (say 2003, 2002 and 2001) had slightly lighter frames than Expert/Pro/DH, so if you dress up such BHit Comp nicely it could be heavy duty trailbike which could go uphill slowly but you will be fine.

I dont agree that Bullits would be better climbers/trailbikes because frames weight difference is some 300g so if you have similiar components on Bullit and BHit Comp you couldn't tell the difference.
(in fact my older BHit Expert 2003 was better climber than my current bullit with same kit parts!)

But - if this BHit Comp (2003 i suppose) is in stock, that's too much too change parts. Too heavy fork, too heavy wheelset etc. But if you have another bike for dh/fr and BHit is stock I wouldn't do this...


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

i see what you guys are saying, thanks.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

MD Bullit said:


> Am I on crack to consider this? It'll be used for aggressive trailriding, no stunts or downhilling (already have a bike for that). It would be one of the older Comps (pre 2004) with the semi lighter DJII on the front. Probably keep it all stock, aside from probably a better rear hub. Does anyone think it would be possible to put an air shock on the rear end? If you have any experience, please share.


I have 03 Enduro, and rode a friend's same vintage Big Hit this past weekend. It's like Enduro on steroids. I also road some more XC type bikes, and they felt whimpy compared to my Enduro. Covering a lot of distance will be much more pleasing on the Enduro, and mine has held up well, but I only weigh 150. Two I know ride the Big Hit all the time, but one is would be in the Clydesdale class and is very aggressive, while the other is 17 years old and rides very aggressively. I would go for a lighter bike if you already have a DH bike and are of average weight just because of the sorts of things you can climb and ability to cover more miles with ease. Age showing here, but at 46 I remember when each of 80 mm forks were a lot, and 5 inches was extreme downhill stuff.

Bottom line: You said no stunts, so for that I'd say Enduro over Big Hit.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Are you sure about weight?*



yoonior said:


> I wouldn't completely agree with all of you.
> Older Bighits Comp (say 2003, 2002 and 2001) had slightly lighter frames than Expert/Pro/DH, so if you dress up such BHit Comp nicely it could be heavy duty trailbike which could go uphill slowly but you will be fine.
> 
> I dont agree that Bullits would be better climbers/trailbikes because frames weight difference is some 300g so if you have similiar components on Bullit and BHit Comp you couldn't tell the difference.
> ...


We sell SC and Specialized both. I have weighed early and later model Bullit frames but haven't had a naked Big Hit frame to hang on the scale. However, I've not seen equally built Bullits and Big Hits be any closer than 2 pounds of each other. Two pounds is a lot for frame differences. I think some of the later models, as you mention, are even heavier. One of my Bullits with a Fox RC weighs 8.5lbs. in a large. I don't think there's any way that any Big Hit model frame weighs less than 10.5 with a coil shock. I have one of those older '00 Big Hits that was nothing more than the old Enduro on steroids, but that's not the one we're talking about here.


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

i used to work at a shop that sold Specialized so I bought an 04 Enduro Expert and liked it a lot. Had to sell during the winter though. I guess it's hard to find a nice used Enduro.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 24 inch wheels are harder to pedal


 Please explain this theory.


----------



## goridewrx (Mar 9, 2005)

I only own one MTB and it is an 03 Big Hit comp. I pretty much rode it out of the box. New handlebar and stem, comfy seat. And I put a MINI ME on it so I am running the stock 34 (32?) up front and I ride it everywhere. It is the UBERBike. Certainly it is not an XC racer, but I don't mind pushing the extra pounds around cause it gives me confidence when I come across sumptin in the trail to jump off. 

I bought it cause I knew a guy who rode a Swtich as his only bike, and now I have a bud who rides an SX Trail as his daily driver. 

BTW, I am in New England if that gives you a better idea of what I am riding day to day. 

Well good luck with your decision!


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't care what anybody says. My 14-year-old freind greg has a BigHit Comp with big link (so 8in rear tavel) and a shivver. He makes it up every hill at the local single-track (some of the XC guys who go there every-other day have problems with these hills). I also try to ride my big hit there, but I'm just outta shape. It was really depends on how strong your legs are, and how much you're willing to suffer


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Without starting a new thread (sorry to hi-jack your thread)
I want to know if you can buy BigHits as frame only w/shock (4-way)

dumb question? meh maybe but i am interested.


----------



## zRockstar (Jan 28, 2005)

red5 said:


> Please explain this theory.


They have less contact area, and hit steep inclines at a more difficult angle. And Jake69, I don't believe you can buy only the frame, however, they do pop up on ebay every now and again.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

red5 said:


> Please explain this theory.


All I know is that a 26" wheel make my Patriot a lot more inviting to pedal. Big difference.

Of course, I am pretty sure that this is derived from the big difference in geometry rather than the properties of a 24" wheel.


----------



## Dave99 (Jul 5, 2004)

MD Bullit said:


> Am I on crack to consider this? It'll be used for aggressive trailriding, no stunts or downhilling (already have a bike for that). It would be one of the older Comps (pre 2004) with the semi lighter DJII on the front. Probably keep it all stock, aside from probably a better rear hub. Does anyone think it would be possible to put an air shock on the rear end? If you have any experience, please share.


I ride a Big Hit DH with a triple-clamp Sherman Slider Plus, Maxxis DH tires and Mag 30 rims around the local trails. It's my handicap when I ride with slower riders. Nevertheless, I always seem to find myself at the front of the group. The bike just flows like mad while the other XC riders get hung up on the rocks and roots. The Big Hit's not bad if you can get the proper leg extension with that short seatpost and use some lighter tires - maybe even a ghetto 2.4 UST set-up. My Big Hit is better at severe technical climbing than the Heckler I normally trail ride. I can lay down more traction with the Big Hit and surprisingly, my front wheel doesn't tend to pop up under torque - but keep in mind I only have a 32T chainring - no crying uncle and begging for the granny gear!  And the Big Hit's crazy efficient on hills compared to other DH pigs like the RMX and the Stab. But after all that tough talk - I have to admit that the Big Hit's never seen a long prolonged climb. I'll have to get it out to the mountain trail network when my car's back up and running. If you decide to buy a new rear shock the Manitou 4-way Swinger is awesome. The stock shock without a piggy-back reservoir on the Big Hit Comp is crap. It feels like a pogo stick. Hopefully the new generation of air shocks are better than the first-generation SPV air shocks - but stay away from the old ones - they were crap!


----------



## yoonior (Jan 26, 2004)

*BigHit / Bullit frame weights*



TNC said:


> We sell SC and Specialized both. I have weighed early and later model Bullit frames but haven't had a naked Big Hit frame to hang on the scale. However, I've not seen equally built Bullits and Big Hits be any closer than 2 pounds of each other. Two pounds is a lot for frame differences. I think some of the later models, as you mention, are even heavier. One of my Bullits with a Fox RC weighs 8.5lbs. in a large. I don't think there's any way that any Big Hit model frame weighs less than 10.5 with a coil shock. I have one of those older '00 Big Hits that was nothing more than the old Enduro on steroids, but that's not the one we're talking about here.


My Medium 2003 Bullit (say late 2002, but the same as 2003, straight seatube, 5Element) naked was like around 4000-4100g. Never weighted my BigHit Expert 2003 frame naked but have seen its bare weight claimed in two german magazines here in Europe, and Medium Expert 2003 or 2004 (just different shocks, Swinger vs Vanilla RC) were like around 4700g.

But 2003 BigHit Comp has frame which is quite identical to the 2002 Pro/Expert. They weighted 4300g according to german magazines (mediums).

So the difference between medium Bullit frame with 5th Element and 2003 stock BigHit Comp would be like 300g. So by any means 2 pounds diff (2 pound are 900 grams).

Anyone could confirm that?


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

I used to ride a Bullit with a Shiver and Mag 30s on trails since it was my only bike, and no matter how well a bike like that grips, it's still better to ride on the same trails with a sub 30Ib trailbike. You don't get bogged down on flats and slight inclines like on a DH bike. I am pretty fit too, but riding XC trails for hours on a 47Ib bike was too much.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

zRockstar said:


> They have less contact area, and hit steep inclines at a more difficult angle. And Jake69, I don't believe you can buy only the frame, however, they do pop up on ebay every now and again.


 Actually, because the 24 has more of a flat profile it contacts the ground better. And the Big Hit was designed around a 24 rear, so the angle won't make any difference.

So unless I missed something. I would still like to hear more on how *"24 inch wheels are harder to pedal."* Since smaller wheels actually pedal easier. Slower yes, but still easier.  Don't believe me go torque around on a beach crusier then try a 20" BMX. Then ask yourself, which one pedals easier???


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

red5 said:


> Actually, because the 24 has more of a flat profile it contacts the ground better. And the Big Hit was designed around a 24 rear, so the angle won't make any difference.
> 
> So unless I missed something. I would still like to hear more on how *"24 inch wheels are harder to pedal."* Since smaller wheels actually pedal easier. Slower yes, but still easier.  Don't believe me go torque around on a beach crusier then try a 20" BMX. Then ask yourself, which one pedals easier???


not sure what you mean by easier to pedal, that can depend on tires, rim size, gear ratio, etc. How does it have more of a flat profile? Seems to me like a larger wheel would have more tire contacting the ground at one time.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

red5 said:


> Actually, because the 24 has more of a flat profile it contacts the ground better.


That is actually the other way around, 26" would have more contact area with the ground. The smalled wheel diameter does make it "easier to pedal" as far a gear ratios when compared to a 26" wheel, but then you will have no high gears unless you use something bigger than the standard 32 up front.


----------



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

Umm, I am going to get uber flamed for this but...Swingers blow  Granted I only had a 3 way...but anyhow, I blew it every single ride I went on....They just don't hold up.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

red5 said:


> Please explain this theory.


ummmm I pedaled a bike w/a 24 inch wheel and it sucked compared to a 26 inch wheel

Big hit vs. recoil....ummm night and day bro


----------



## Dave99 (Jul 5, 2004)

Majestix said:


> Umm, I am going to get uber flamed for this but...Swingers blow  Granted I only had a 3 way...but anyhow, I blew it every single ride I went on....They just don't hold up.


My comments in the previous post only applied to the 4-way because I already know the 3-way without the piggy-back reservoir felt like crap on a Big HIt compared to the 4-way. Sorry to hear you had problems with your shock. I haven't ridden my 4-way long enough to make any conclusive statements on reliabiliity but I read the 4-way is one of the most reliable SPV shocks around. I've ridden my 5th Element coil on my Heckler really hard for 2-1/2 years 4x - 5x per week on punishing trails - it finally needs servicing but still works pretty well! Since Manitou licensed the patent from Progressive and because Manitou have extensive experience in fork design, I hope Manitou's 4-way will as reliable or better than the 5th. Not to throw blame in your face but is it possible your shock and frame settings were too aggressive for your weight and ride style? There's a limit to how much compression damping the shock can handle and if you're running too light a spring for your stunts then it'll blow just like anything else.


----------



## Dave99 (Jul 5, 2004)

MD Bullit said:


> I used to ride a Bullit with a Shiver and Mag 30s on trails since it was my only bike, and no matter how well a bike like that grips, it's still better to ride on the same trails with a sub 30Ib trailbike. You don't get bogged down on flats and slight inclines like on a DH bike. I am pretty fit too, but riding XC trails for hours on a 47Ib bike was too much.


Yeah . . . it isn't cake hauling around a 45 lb super-sofa bike on the trails. There are plenty faster more efficient bikes no doubt. But my point was that a Big Hit Comp can be made tolerable for trail riding with a few mods . . . like a 4-way SPV swinger shock (expensive - check out the used market), smaller and lighter tires, and a (ghetto) tubeless set-up. In my experience, pedaling efficiency and tire rolling resistance are WAY more important than static weight. Static weight is important for racing where you're talking in the order of seconds. For fun non-competitive trail rides (i.e. when somebody considers a Big Hit Comp for trail riding), the importance of static weight is far too often blown out of proportion. Consider the difference between a full and an empty camelbak water bladder - nearly 4 lbs!!! Maybe 8 lbs with tools and accessories! I dare anybody to argue their fun trail ride suffered to the point of failure or exhaustion because they had to lug around a camelback full of water. 

My bottom line - if the Big Hit Comp with lighter wheels and faster tires weighs in the high 30s then it's pretty rideable on easy to moderate topography. Even my 37 lb Heckler is bearable on hilly terrain with longer steep climbs. It becomes reasonably competitive on hills when I substitute XC UST tires and wheels.


----------

